# Food delivery and Insurance



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I talked to my insurance today. Nope. Rideshare insurance does not cover you for food delivery apps. You need Commercial Insurance for that. 
Now you have two options. Upgrade to commercial insurance or just don't give a ****. I chose the latter.
Deliver on, feed the hungry.

BTW, my last delivery for today went missing, if you know what I mean 😋

#Food_Buster


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> I talked to my insurance today. Nope. Rideshare insurance does not cover you for food delivery apps. You need Commercial Insurance for that.
> Now you have two options. Upgrade to commercial insurance or just don't give a @@@@. I chose the latter.
> Deliver on, feed the hungry.
> 
> ...


You were misinformed or your insurance sucks. Rideshare insurance covers all on demand apps. Switch to GEICO.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

nonononodrivethru said:


> You were misinformed or your insurance sucks. Rideshare insurance covers all on demand apps. Switch to GEICO.


Rideshare insurance does not cover commercial use for delivery. You have to have a commercial policy. Does not matter what company it is, all of them require that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> BTW, my last delivery for today went missing, if you know what I mean &#128523;


I bet you gave it to the _homeless_! :roflmao:



Pax_Buster said:


> I talked to my insurance today. Nope. Rideshare insurance does not cover you for food delivery apps. You need Commercial Insurance for that.
> Now you have two options. Upgrade to commercial insurance or just don't give a @@@@. I chose the latter.
> Deliver on, feed the hungry.


This is my first time looking into UberEats. So I assume the usual Uber-supplied coverage does not exist under Eats?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

goobered said:


> Rideshare insurance does not cover commercial use for delivery. You have to have a commercial policy. Does not matter what company it is, all of them require that.


Most rideshare policies ARE commercial policies.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

goobered said:


> Rideshare insurance does not cover commercial use for delivery. You have to have a commercial policy. Does not matter what company it is, all of them require that.


That's not correct, Geico's Rideshare insurance covers the major gig jobs...

https://www.geico.com/rideshare-insurance/
*Who is ridesharing insurance for?*

You need rideshare insurance *if you drive for a ridesharing or on-demand delivery company*, such as:

Uber
Lyft
Amazon Flex
Grubhub
DoorDash
Instacart
Postmates
Uber Eats
Furthermore for me (no accidents, I've been with Geico for over 15 years, multiple cars and excellent credit) this insurance was only $20 more per month...


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> That's not correct, Geico's Rideshare insurance covers the major gig jobs...
> 
> https://www.geico.com/rideshare-insurance/
> *Who is ridesharing insurance for?*
> ...


That coverage is not available here.



nonononodrivethru said:


> Most rideshare policies ARE commercial policies.


Most are just an endorsement, not an actual commercial policy.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

goobered said:


> That coverage is not available here.
> 
> 
> Most are just an endorsement, not an actual commercial policy.


Not covered where you are at is far different than not covering gig workers who deliver at all. As for @Pax_Buster knowing that he's from CA he is covered by Gieco's rideshare insurance.

Plus if you do go with Geico's rideshare insurance you must use their commercial insurance website. I had to remove my car from my personal Geico insurance and create a separate account with their commerical division. Attached is my account with just personal info removed on the Geico Commercial website.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not covered where you are at is far different than not covering gig workers who deliver at all. As for @Pax_Buster knowing that he's from CA he is covered by Gieco's rideshare insurance.


 I am with Mercury, and they told me no. I have been with them for over 5 years, it's not worth switching to another company. I pay $110 a month.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am with Mercury, and they told me no. I have been with them for over 5 years, it's not worth switching to another company. I pay $110 a month.


Funny part for me is that it cost more to cover my old 2017 Mazda6 vs. my 2020 Ford Fusion Hybrid Plug-in! It was cheaper by almost $150 a year!

You should at least get a quote... my insurance is $95 per month and from what I recall other than no "home" address you are doing good financially with good credit. Plus you really don't want Mercury for any type of insurance claim... they are the worst! I had them 20 years ago and I had to fight them like no tomorrow when one of their insured drivers hit me!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

GEICO's rideshare system works much differently than some other insurance endorsements/riders. GEICO behaves like true commercial insurance, and has restrictions about authorized drivers.

When I asked for GEICO Uber/Lyft insurance, they said it operates as commercial insurance and furthermore wanted assurance that I would be the only person using this car in our household. That wouldn't fly because we have more than one driver.

So, basically if we ended up down a vehicle: "sorry honey you can't use my car, you're not on the insurance for it! Guess you're walking, no?"

Related for Washington State: https://uberpeople.net/threads/stat...ry-use-on-personal-insurance-policies.389682/


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I talked to my insurance today. Nope. Rideshare insurance does not cover you for food delivery apps. You need Commercial Insurance for that.


Well, that's the story from your agent. He'd love to sell you a commercial policy.

I'd have made the same decision you did.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The problem with insurance discussions is that it can be radically different state by state. In NY, not one single insurance company even offers rideshare insurance. Not even Uber’s insurance carrier.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Who cares about rideshare insurance for food delivery? Is the bag of food going to sue you? If you are strictly doing food delivery and you get in an accident, just put it through your regular insurance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> If you are strictly doing food delivery and you get in an accident, just put it through your regular insurance.


This falls into the category of "Who's gonna know?"

The answer, of course, is that they'll check with Uber. Who will rat you out in about 1 or 2 milliseconds.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> GEICO's rideshare system works much differently than some other insurance endorsements/riders. GEICO behaves like true commercial insurance, and has restrictions about authorized drivers.
> 
> When I asked for GEICO Uber/Lyft insurance, they said it operates as commercial insurance and furthermore wanted assurance that I would be the only person using this car in our household. That wouldn't fly because we have more than one driver.


Geico did discuss that with me as well but said my wife driving the car was no issue. I did say she would rarely drive it which is true so I need to go look through my documents. I don't think you are incorrect there appears to be limitations but in my case the agent didn't make a big deal about it my wife driving once in a while.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> Who cares about rideshare insurance for food delivery? Is the bag of food going to sue you? If you are strictly doing food delivery and you get in an accident, just put it through your regular insurance.


20 years ago when I did pizza delivery, that was fine. Nowadays they are much more likely to find out.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Geico did discuss that with me as well but said my wife driving the car was no issue. I did say she would rarely drive it which is true so I need to go look through my documents. I don't think you are incorrect there appears to be limitations but in my case the agent didn't make a big deal about it my wife driving once in a while.


Hmmm... ah see in my case "Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane" is not married to me by legal definition. They were explicit that I would have to confirm verbally to them that she would not be using the commercially insured car -- period -- because she wasn't an "employee" or it would be insurance fraud... which I couldn't reasonably give.

So I'd repeat, it was a case of:
So, basically if we ended up down a vehicle: "sorry honey you can't use my car, you're not on the insurance for it! Guess you're walking, no?"

The Census defines this an unmarried partner. A pastor would call this living in sin. I consider this a reduction in liability.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> "sorry honey you can't use my car, you're not on the insurance for it! Guess you're walking, no?


Actually, it's: "Honey, since you can't drive that car, I'll drive you there and pick you back up."



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> The Census defines this an unmarried partner. A pastor would call this living in sin. I consider this a reduction in liability.


It works like that for us too. Plus I don't have to sign a tax return that I don't understand. Including the stuff for a couple of businesses the S.O. owns.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

;-) true


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Most rideshare policies ARE commercial policies.


No, they are 'hybrid' commercial insurance is more expensive


----------

